# Very faint BFP one month after MC....Or is it?



## BabyBumpLove

Today is the one month anniversary of my miscarriage. I took a HPT when my MC ended and about a week after the bleed stopped I got a BFN. So my husband and I begin trying again. Yesterday I took a HPT at 11 DPO and I got what looks like a really faint positive. At first I was so happy and excited and then I realize wait a minute I am looking so closely for a BFP because I want it so bad. When I took the HPT after my MC I didnt look very hard, I just saw what looked like one line and chucked it in the garbage. So now I am wondering if my faint BFP is just residual hormones left over from my MC. I am so worried and sad. I tested again today and the line is not darker, in fact it may be lighter. I think I will wait a few more days until 14 DPO and test again. I am going to be devastated if I got excited for nothing. Any advice or helpful comments would be appreciated! 

Here is the test I did yesterday...
 



Attached Files:







plus.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 49


----------



## moter98

Well, the test definitely looks positive to me! With my chemical pregnancy, I got positives for about 3 weeks straight. But I was bleeding on and off that whole entire time. Mine was a case where my hcg actually kept rising before it fell. My body didn't realize there was a loss for awhile and was holding onto tissue. By the time I completely stopped bleeding my tests were negative. Do you know if you o'ed? That would be a good indication of this being a BFP. Sorry I don't have an answer for you. Did you have any bloodwork done to check your levels were going down. They checked mine until it was at 11 and then i just stopped going. by the time it was at 11, i bled for another 2 days and then stopped if that helps.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I am 90% I did ovulate. I started testing for ovulation after I my bleeding stopped and I got what I thought was my BFN. They showed nothing until about CD14 and Cd15 when I got faint line and then on CD 16 I got my positive ovulation two equally dark lines. If I had the pregnancy hormone in my body still would it be possible to ovulate? Also I had an ultrasound a few days after I begin to MC and they confirmed that everything was out. I had a blood test that day too but I was still having my MC at the time.


----------



## moter98

I don't think it's possible to ovulate until your m/c is complete. i think you are pregnant!!!!!!!!!! especially if they told you it was complete and you've had no more bleeding. take another test!!!! you should try a FRER test. and post the pic!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

HA HA I hope so! I think I will hold out until at least tomorrow, but I will defiantly post a picture. Thanks you for answering me. Sometimes a person can feel ignored on this site :)


----------



## moter98

you have way more patience than me. i would be poas every time i had to go, lol! good luck and keep me posted. yes, sometimes people never get an answer to their question on this site. it can be frustrating. some won't answer questions about positive hpt's because it is too hard for them as they have either just had a loss or been trying for awhile. me, i love seeing other's bfp's. it's nice to see them every once in while after seeing so many of my own bfn's, haha!


----------



## marylion

exciting!

I see clearly the faint (+) in the pic you posted. If you got your BFN already, it can't be left over hormones (unless you think you misread the BFN?!) so looks like a new nugget to me!!!

Keep us posted...


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hope it is your bfp Hun... I'm started mc four days ago and am testing next week to see if my levels have dropped enough for a negative so sorry I can't advise you on my experience yet I got a faint positive at the hospital after my scan to confirm the mc.
Maybe wait a few days before taking another test? I know it's easier said than done but I know how crazy you can get studying those lines!

Wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Thanks ladies! I am worried that i misread the BFN only because I really didn't scrutinize it the way I am now. It could have had a light BFP and I may not have seen it. That being said that was on Nov.19 so I would hope that the hcg would be out long before now. Bahhh I think I am talking myself in circles. Sorry for being a basket case. I will update you soon. Thanks for caring!


----------



## marylion

oh- I just thought of something. You said you were testing for ovulation, right? Well, I was, too, til I realized the lingering hcg in my system was making every OPK positive. I took an HPT and sure enough, still a BFP. So, if you got negative OPK's, then you DIDN'T misread your initial BFN because the OPK's would have detected the hcg in your urine- which they didn't!

hope you can follow my ramble! I just know from experience that my OPK's kept coming up (+) for about a week because of leftover hormones.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Oh ya I do understand what you are saying! That is exciting! I think I will test again in the morning. I am going to my husband&#8217;s Christmas Party (not drinking of course!) to let off some steam. I will update you in the morning. I hope it gets darker tomorrow! I will be 13 DPO. Fingers crossed


----------



## marylion

yes, it is exciting! post a report in the morning!

fingers crossed...


----------



## sharonfruit

I really hope its another bean for you, and a sticky one this time xx


----------



## babydust818

Did you get that bfp within the time frame? I used that same exact test last week and gave me an evap line. I thought i was pregnant but it wasn't.


----------



## jcorinne

Looks like a BFP to me...I hope the one in the morning is even darker. Just keep in mind that hcg levels only double every 2-3 days so if it isn't darker in the morning dont freak out.:winkwink: It may be darker in 2-3 days. I am really so excited for you. Update in the morning please. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

babydust818 said:


> Did you get that bfp within the time frame? I used that same exact test last week and gave me an evap line. I thought i was pregnant but it wasn't.

Yes it was within about a minute or two. I also used the cheap ones from online and got super faint lines on them as well. I'm sorry that happened to you, that would be hard!:hugs:



jcorinne said:


> Looks like a BFP to me...I hope the one in the morning is even darker. Just keep in mind that hcg levels only double every 2-3 days so if it isn't darker in the morning dont freak out.:winkwink: It may be darker in 2-3 days. I am really so excited for you. Update in the morning please. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I will keep that in mind and try and not let it get me down. Thanks for all the kind words I really hope this is it and that I will carry my baby all the way to full term!


----------



## menb

Thanks for all the kind words I really hope this is it and that I will carry my baby all the way to full term![/QUOTE]

I'm pulling for ya! Update in the morning!!


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Ok ladies I didnt hold out very long ha ha I woke up at five in the morning because I had to pee so bad. I thought I better pee in a cup because this will be my FMU with the most concentration of HCG. So I took another cheap internet test and here are my progression of pictures (so are altered to help see some are not) :

The first one is 12 DPO on a cheap prego test (I can see a faint line at home, but the camera is not picking it up)

The second is my 12 DPO drugstore test

The third and fourth are from this morning 13 DPO !! One is altered and the other is not
 



Attached Files:







12dpo.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 15









plus 12 dpo.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 17









13 dpo.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 21









Christmas 2011 again 016.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I think I have my BFP :happydance:but I feel so unsure and skeptical:dohh:. I want this so bad but Im, also terrified to enjoy the moment, what if Im wrong. What if I have another MC. Im sorry for the freak out!!:loopy: It is so sad that my MC has taken away some of the joy for me. Last time I was jumping up and down crying with excitement.


----------



## moter98

the lines are getting darker. congratulations!!!!!!! try to enjoy it. it's really not very likely that you would m/c again.


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Thanks!!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

The ones from today are definitely darker

Congratulations :) So happy for you xo


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Thank you so much :)


----------



## Jo.t

Congrats hunny - it is scarey after a miscarriage xxx


----------



## marylion

Woo hoo! BFP!

deep breaths...it will turn out alright...


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Thanks you! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## jcorinne

Yay!!! :happydance: Those are definitely BFP's. So happy for you! H&H 9 months to you.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Congrats Hun!! that's fantastic news.... you've given us ladies hope too!


----------



## freddie

Congratulations babybumplove!!! Think positive and celebrate this! x


----------



## BabyBumpLove

I love this community you ladies are wonderful :)


----------



## Rigi.kun

Excellent to hear :D I'm so happy for you


----------

